# acx ebuild not compiling with .31 kernel [SOLVED]

## audiodef

Has anyone gotten acx and acx-firmware to work with a .31 kernel (or for that matter, anything > a .26 kernel)? I have a laptop with a wireless card that needs this driver and I've never gotten it to work with a kernel > .26. I would like to use a .31 kernel but I won't even try unless I know acx will work. 

acx always complains during configure that the kernel is somehow wrong if it's > .26.

----------

## gringo

acx crap is hopeless ( upstream apparently dead) but the sabayon overlay apparently has en ebuild with patches for >2.6.26.

http://gpo.zugaina.org/net-wireless/acx

make sure you only pick this ebuild and not the hole overlay as you will probably break your system if you install some stuff from the sabayon overlay.

hope this helps.

cheers

----------

## audiodef

Yeah, I wish I had more options, but this card needs this driver, and I'm not in a position to be able to go and buy a newer card just yet. So, thanks! I'll check out this ebuild and see how it goes.   :Cool: 

----------

## gringo

i forgot to mention : maybe you can give ndiswrapper a go, even wpa2 should work accurately with this.

cheers

----------

## audiodef

Eh. Ndiswrapper has always been kinda iffy for me. I'm quite happy to leave the current kernel version on that laptop as is, but it would be nice if I could upgrade. It's an older laptop, but very serviceable. 

Thanks again, though.   :Cool: 

----------

## audiodef

This looks promising, but compile wasn't successful. I'm hoping we can find out why. 

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2 from unknown repo

 * acx-20080112-2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.31-gentoo-r3

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking acx-20080112-2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2/work

 * Applying acx-0.3.37_p20080112.patch ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying acx-0.3.37_p20080112-2.6.27.patch ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying acx-0.3.37_p20080112-2.6.30.patch ... 

 * Applying acx-0.3.37_p20080112-2.6.31.patch ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2/work/acx-20080112 ...

ln: creating symbolic link `Module.symvers': File exists

 * Preparing acx module

make -j2 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2/work/acx-20080112 modules 

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2/work/acx-20080112/wlan.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2/work/acx-20080112/conv.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2/work/acx-20080112/ioctl.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2/work/acx-20080112/common.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2/work/acx-20080112/pci.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2/work/acx-20080112/pci.c: In function 'acxpci_e_probe':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2/work/acx-20080112/pci.c:1609: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'wireless_handlers'

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2/work/acx-20080112/pci.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2/work/acx-20080112] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r3'

 * ERROR: net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2/work/acx-20080112 modules

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3422:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2654:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                       LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}       ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112-r2/work/acx-20080112'

```

I had to get some patches from http://gentoo-overlays.zugaina.org/sabayon/net-wireless.html.en before it would get this far. 

Any ideas why it didn't work?

 *gringo wrote:*   

> acx crap is hopeless ( upstream apparently dead) but the sabayon overlay apparently has en ebuild with patches for >2.6.26.
> 
> http://gpo.zugaina.org/net-wireless/acx
> 
> make sure you only pick this ebuild and not the hole overlay as you will probably break your system if you install some stuff from the sabayon overlay.
> ...

 

----------

## audiodef

Hey gringo, I decided to check out ndiswrapper and it actually worked for me this time. So now I have a .31 kernel with both KMS and my wireless card working. 

 :Very Happy:   :Cool:   :Laughing:   :Smile: 

----------

## gringo

just FYI, someone is working on improving this and a working (mac80211 based) driver might be ready in the near future, at least for arm :

http://www.mail-archive.com/angstrom-distro-devel@linuxtogo.org/msg03361.html

I´m quite interested is seeing this working in linux as i have a handheld that has this damn wifi chip. There are lots of pdas and smartphones that ship with this, i think even the modern htc products have this hardware.

cheers

----------

